# Questionnaire



## jtjogobonito (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello, I am doing a project for my cultural anthropology class, and I need some people to fill out this questionnaire. I will be taking these responses and make a graph out of the responses and possibly quote some of your responses(So make them good!). Thank you.

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?

Thanks again!

(Lengthy responses are good responses)


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 13, 2010)

1.Dan Browns vid
2.Life
3.Cause its something i could have a wr in.
4.Watching people like thrast getting 20sec times.
5.Impressing people


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2010)

1. The puzzle aspect of it. I love puzzles.
2. For me the cube is a challenge that I can keep improving at.
3. It's a fun hobby and keeps me going for hours.
4. The drive to be the best at everything I do.
5. Getting fast solving times  .


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

1. I saw a Rubik's cube and wanted to learn how to solve it.
2. It's a hobby.
3. Because it is fun.
4. The knowledge that I can get faster.
5. You can show off.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, if you need my name for the project, it's Matthew.

1Q. What first attracked you to the Rubik's Cube?
1A. Seeing and being annoyed by my dad's old cube that wasn't solved.

2Q. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
2A. The Rubik's Cube is a way for me to talk to people, have fun, and feel good about myself. It's my biggest hobby.

3Q. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
3A. There are a couple of things. First, taking something "broken" and making it "perfect" is very satisfying. Secondly, it impresses people a lot.

4Q. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
4A. I would have to say other cubers as well as my friends.

5Q. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
5A. Seeing it solved...and the faces of the people around me.


----------



## ianini (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Friend in my carpool.
2. It is a fun hobby to me.
3. It is a fun challenge.
4. I want to see how fast I can go.
5. That thrill of completing a puzzle that has puzzled so many thousands of people.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 13, 2010)

1. The competitive aspect.
2. A challenge, and a way I can prove myself.
3. Again, the competitive aspect.
4. I want to master the ZB method, which was thought to be impossible.
5. The feeling of self improvement. It's like leveling up in real life.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> 1. The competitive aspect.
> 2. A challenge, and a way I can prove myself.
> 3. Again, the competitive aspect.
> 4. I want to master the ZB method, which was thought to be impossible.
> 5. The feeling of self improvement. *It's like leveling up in real life*.


+1


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
I was first attracted to the Rubik's Cube when I saw my peeling, unsolved cube in my drawer. I wanted a tutorial, and soon I found -cough- Dan Brown.

2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
Solving the cube is fun; there are so many different aspects about the cube so that it can be solved in an infinite variety of ways.

3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
At first, it was a long-standing challenge and enigma to me, but when I understood how simple it was (just a C, an F, an O, and a P), I was hooked. Plus, the real challenges of the cube you find yourself.

4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
Getting faster to most people, I think, gives them a sense of self-accomplishment. There are many people I know in real life who have trouble setting goals because they are not motivated to complete them. I am one of these people. When I solved the cube, I was motivated to learn more.

5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
The stories you can share with other people you meet can influence the newer generations of cubers out there.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Videos of people speedsolving
2. The best part of my average day
3. Improving over time
4. Competitive spirit with my friends.
5. Being able to do something unique


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 13, 2010)

1)Not really sure anymore. I guess it was when a friend brought one to school and solved it that I got into doing it.

2)I usually just say that it's a hobby that I really dedicate myself to. 

3) It's a good way to meet people, I mean it's a really great way to break the ice in coversations

4) Big Green.

5) I met a lot new people that I really enjoy being around with. I'd say making those


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
> The stories you can share with other people you meet can influence the newer generations of cubers out there.


Stories?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
Most other people at CTY could solve it, so I had to learn it.
2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
It is a fun, relaxing, and challenging puzzle.
3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
It is a fun, relaxing, and challenging puzzle.
4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
I am curious enough to want to learn more about puzzle theory. I practice speedsolving for competitions and when I'm bored.
5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
Elegant FMC solutions, puzzle theory, interesting new methods and ideas.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 4) Big Green.



That makes a lot of sense...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 13, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > 5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
> ...



absolutely. So many stories from MIT 
(damn. I shoulda stayed another night)


----------



## LNZ (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?

My parents brought me a 3x3 and two solution boks in 1981 for me to solve it. I could not. I returned in April 2009 to make up for this fact.

2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?

Proves I can return to undone childhood deeds and do them now. Better late than never.

3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?

It's an very interesting puzzle with a life of its own. Still to this day, alot of the cube's secrets are still unknown to us. And the same for it's variants too.

4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?

To reach my limits of performance and prove to myself what I was told at school is almost all wrong. And to show to my parents I could do it afterall.

5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?

It's many variants. ie 1x1, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, etc


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?

I was in 2nd grade the first time I ever saw one and I was fascinated by the multicolored aspect, as well as how you could turn all the sides any which way.

2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?

Refuge from my day-to-day, travel and meeting old friends as well as new people, excitement at improving, Zen feeling of doing very well on some days, the thrill of pushing myself to the absolute limit of my personal ability and doing well/succeeding.

3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?

It's so small and yet has SO many possible combinations that it's hard to even fathom. It never seems to get repetitive, despite constant practice. It is also a way to retreat into my mind sometimes and feel the Zen feeling of a good practice session, even if for a short time.

4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?

The fact that I can push myself constantly, and always see improvement over time. Also, you could spend an entire lifetime trying to master the cube, and never do so.

5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?

The feeling of personal accomplishment at setting goal sand meeting them. Also the feeling of being able to take the massive number of combinations, many more than a human can comprehend, and setup any single combination you would want in only a matter or minutes, or less. Probably most rewarding is its ability to bring people together at competitions in a, mostly, positive way to have fun!


----------



## Edward (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Almost solving the entire cube once in 5th grade. In 7th I got interested again.
2. An extremely fun hobby.
3. Honestly I can't put it into words...
4. Refer to number 3
5. Physically: Hand eye coordination, pattern recog', memory increase, ect
Other: Improving so greatly. The feeling I get when I get a PB is just awesome.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 13, 2010)

1) What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube? 
I liked the mechanics of it and how it worked, I found it a very interesting puzzle.

2) What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
It's just a hobby.

3) Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
Not many people know how do solve it and it gives a nice challenge.

4) What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
I know that I can achieve faster times with more practice.

5) What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube? 
Being able to solve a puzzle faster then most people can scramble and it also is something not many people have solved.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 13, 2010)

*1) What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?*
A boy scout solving it in front of a small crowd of people at Camporee nearly 4 years ago. It made me jealous.

*2) What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?*
It's a hobby. School and everything else comes first, even if it means I don't get better times. Lots of people on the forums practice like they have all the time in the world, but I have other things to get done.

*3) Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?*
Because no one else can solve it. It makes me unique, stand out from the crowd. It's also an excellent conversation starter. I've met quite a few people with my cube.

*4) What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?*
Whenever I come upon someone in real life who can do it faster than me, it makes me feel like I could be working harder at it and start speedsolving more often. The different variety of puzzles also keeps the flame alive (e.g., SQ-1, 4x4, or megaminx)

*5) What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?*
I can show off.
It gives me something to do with my spare time.
It allows me to meet new people. I was in a mall, and one of the hot girls who worked at a nearby clothing store actually came out to ask me about it.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 13, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> 1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
> 2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
> 3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
> 4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
> 5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?



1. My classmate solved it all the time in the school and I was jelaous 
2. Not just a toy but a hobby... It's the same hobby as drumming, fishing, playing guitar, but with this I can practise more often.. I don't need to go to the lake or something and I can just practise it while watching TV etc.
3. First of all: People think I'm really smart  Second: It's kinda addictive.. I want to get better all the time. And finally: I like improving myself 
4. The puzzles I like and competing.. 
5. Know thousands algs.. (F-Fridrich, F-CLL and so on  )


----------



## Overtime (Jan 13, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> 1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
> Always wanted to, just never had the opportunity until dan brown's video
> 2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
> it has rules, limitations, and while simple completely hypnotizing
> ...


something to fill in in this apparent minimum limit


----------



## Kian (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
My brother learned to solve it and it was unacceptable to me that I couldn't, too. I guess you'd say my cubing started (and continues) as a sibling rivalry.

2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
It's been a fun ride. It's certainly made a difference in my life, both in terms of hobbies and some of the people I speak to on a regular basis. It that sense, I guess it is relatively important to me.

3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
Why do anything? Because it's fun. I enjoy pushing myself to get faster. Getting better is so rewarding. Competitions are also a great deal of fun, as is the cubing community online.

4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
A quest to be better than I was the day before. Though I don't practice as much as some people, I do make an effort to improve because, to be frank, it's more fun to be good than bad.

5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
It was originally rewarding just to be able to solve a cube. Now it's more about besting myself and being consistently better than I was before. Self-improvement is always rewarding and cubing is no exception.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 13, 2010)

1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
Boredom and not wanting to revise lol
2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
A good hobby
3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
its a logical based puzzle, me sa loves logic (jar jar bink voice, i dont know why)
4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
Stubborness and wantingto be good at something lol
5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?
your in a small community of individuals who suceeded in conquering it


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 13, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> Hello, I am doing a project for my cultural anthropology class, and I need some people to fill out this questionnaire. I will be taking these responses and make a graph out of the responses and possibly quote some of your responses(So make them good!). Thank you.
> 
> 1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
> 2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
> ...



1) one classmate solving it in class. i was amazed by his fantastic fingertricks at that time i was determined to learn how to solve it.

2)It means everything. it's a great way to past the time, instead of playing computer games. Also, it's extremely addictive. i've never NOT touch a cube since i've sterted cubing almost a year ago. 

3)i love the cube because it's a masterpiece created by Mr. Erno Rubik. it never cease to facsinate me since i was a kid and now i'm proud to say that i can solve it, something i've often wonder about when i was little.

4) what motivates me to get better and faster is the thought of entering a competition. of course, i would very much like to break the NR here (11.06 secs, by Mohamad Azraei), but that would mean a lot of hard work. i've major exams coming next year and i will study hard but not abandon cubing altogether.

5)the most rewarding thing for me when cubing is when you reached a goal. it gives you the sense of accomplishment, like you conquered something. whether, it's your 1st ever 3x3 solve, 1st successful blindsolve or simply the 1st 2x2 solve, it gives a satisfying feeling. and of course, see the looks on my friends faces 

thanks for reading i hope you got what i wanted for your project


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> 1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
> 2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
> 3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
> 4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
> 5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?



1. The mathematical aspect. It looked like there was a lot of complicated theory so I figured it'd be interesting to look into deeper. (Guess it was. )
2. Mean? It's a puzzle/hobby. I don't have any special connection or anything, it's just something I enjoy doing and am good at. Could've easily been something else, really.
3. Assuming you mean the whole hobby - the community (well, some of it), the thrill of getting a good time/average, and the surprisingly large amount of stuff there is to learn and figure out.
4. Friendly competition. If I hadn't started going to competitions and being part of the community I would never have been motivated to seriously get into speedcubing. Even now, I keep practicing mostly because of the social aspect.
5. Breaking records (my own and other people's). I love breaking records.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 13, 2010)

1) It was something my dad would try once a month or something and I was lying there and I was like I'm gonna do it and beat dad.
2) The coolest waste of time since... this was made in the 80's so what was a cooler distraction then this? I just think of something to do it for fun.
3) It's something other than video games and other stuff to do for fun.
4)It's fun.
5)The fun I get out of it.... or the babes  (It's not a chick magnet, as far as I've experienced, that was a joke).


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

1: My friend, Bob, solving a Revenge infront of me. I was like whaaat.
2: It's a hobby. A damn fun hobby, but a hobby non-the-less.
3: Nobody else can do it, and people are amazed by it. 
4: Me being so damn slow compels me.
5: Getting that sub-20 Non Lucky solve. w00t.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2010)

1. It was an iconic puzzle I had always known about but never bothered to solve properly. I could only do a face which meant I was familiar with how to manipulate the puzzle but not solve it fully.
2. It was just an annoying thing, then it became greatly intriguing, and then it became a full blown hobby. Now it's a lot more than that though, it's my friends and my life in a way. A lot of my time is directed towards the community in general.
3. It's a good way to mentally stimulate yourself and it is a welcome break from the modern distractions of today.
4. Seeing others improves and competitions for sure. If i didn't compete so much and have so many great friends doing it too, I would have given up a long time ago.
5. Naturally seeing your times improve is a great reward, but on the whole it has to be being part of such a fantastic community.


----------



## Carson (Jan 13, 2010)

> 1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?


I had a roommate in college that could solve one. He had to use the book that came with the cube (it was a 25th anniversary cube) and it took him 10-15 minutes. I was competitive, so I had to learn how to solve it also. I discovered "speedsolving" while simply trying to learn to solve it.


> 2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?


It's just a puzzle... I mean, sure, I devote a lot of time to improving my "cubing abilities"... but end the end it is just a hobby.


> 3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?


I enjoy challenges, as I think many people that frequent this forum do.


> 4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?


Honestly, more than anything? Probably... frustration! I see so many people, especially younger people, who have been cubing for only a fraction of the time that I have, yet they are blindingly fast. The frustration I feel from that keeps pushing me to continue to improve.


> 5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?


Just like anything else in life... You set goals... then you receive the reinforcement that goes along with accomplishing that goal, so you set another goal and strive for that. Nothing secret about how this works.


----------



## roller (Jan 13, 2010)

1. My friend's attack on my ambition. He gave me the cube and said 'you can't solve it haha'. After 12months i'm 3 times faster than him :L
2. Rubik's Cube mean. Pretty much to me. I solve it whenever i can. It helps me think, calms me down and helps forget about the problems. And also reminds that if you do work hard - you'll be awarded. So motivates as well i guess 
3. I like the Cube so much because it is so original! Rubik's Cube became something what im recognised around the school for 
4. Getting faster. Self-motivating.
5. The smile of people when they 'bet you can't solve it' 

hope i helped!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 14, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> 1. What first attracted you to the Rubik's Cube?
> 2. What does the Rubik's Cube mean to you?
> 3. Why do you like the Rubik's Cube?
> 4. What compels you to "master"(learn more/get faster) the Rubik's Cube?
> 5. What is rewarding about the Rubik's Cube?



1-G (m1m2)/(d^2) 
2-"a 3-D mechanical puzzle invented in 1974 by Hungarian sculptor and professor of architecture Ernő Rubik"
3-Who said I like Rubik's Cubes?
4-When did I say I wanted to master it?
5-Mah loob smellz liek barryz.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jan 14, 2010)

1. My friend had one at his house, and I was impressed that he could solve one side, so I got one.
2. It's my most prominent hobby, and takes up a lot of my time, so it's pretty important.
3. It's challenging to get fast, and involves a lot of different skills, both innate and acquired.
4. Competition often drives me to be better at things, and it's no different with cubing.
5. When you see your time and effort translate into faster times, it's very rewarding.


----------



## Feryll (Jan 16, 2010)

1. I was on the youtube awards page of wikipedia (I forget why) and saw that Dan's video had won the award for the instructional criteria, said "Don't I have one of them?" and figured it out.
2. It means the one thing in life I feel I have a real shot at getting good at.
3. Whenever I do it in public, I am considered great. Also, It's interesting.
4. The fact that I have so much free time, it's fun and one of the few things that so little people know how to do.
5. The $100 I could win from my brother if I do a successful BLD in front of him  Jk, but I guess the fact that I see myself getting quicker.


----------

